
Show HN: Revenant – Node.js browser automation with PhantomJS - skewedlines
https://github.com/jiahaog/Revenant
======
skewedlines
The common tools available to scrape Ajax Web Apps would be PhantomJS and
CasperJS. During the process of making a Node.js web app, I wanted to build
such a scraper within the Node.js environment itself, but most of the
libraries available for Node are simply interfaces to the PhantomJS process on
a low level and rather complex for simple scraping needs.

I wanted to be able to tell my headless browser to click elements, fill forms,
on an abstracted level like CasperJS, so that scrapers can be built quickly,
and hence I built this npm module on top of node-phantom which can be quickly
integrated into other node modules.

